# Lightroom - Using Dual Monitors of different resolution



## Marshman (Jul 21, 2016)

I have two monitors after purchasing a 2560 x 1440 today. The other monitor is a 1920 x 1080. I'm wondering if it's a waste of time using dual monitors in Lightroom 5 with the different resolutions. Just in case, which monitor (resolution) should be used for editing (primary) and what monitor for secondary view? Can the primary and secondary monitors be swapped back and forth?

Thank you in advance,

DB


----------



## Dave442 (Jul 21, 2016)

You can swap which is the main screen so I would just give it a try seeing with each screen as your editing screen to see what works best for you. I would think the best for editing would be the higher resolution screen, but hopefully someone can chime in that has done this.


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2016)

I used dual displays that had different resolutions, but my main editing application was Photoshop.

I used the higher resolution display to edit photos and the lower resolution is where I had my work pallets and other things i didn't want taking up display space on my main display.

Sometimes I had both Lr and Ps open and switched them back and forth between my 2 displays as needed.


----------

